# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  ترجل عن رئاسة نادي المريخ ايها الوالي

## ياسر المشرف

*بهذه النتيجة المحبطة ودع فريق المريخ بطولة الممتازفراق الطريفي لجملو التي لم يتهنى بها سوى موسم واحد و لا أعتقد أن المريخ لعب اليوم  سيتخطى عقبة الإتحاد الليبي بسهولة 
لاعبو المريخ اصبحومجرد اشباح لا يلعبون بغيرة والسبب إدارة النادي 
فريق يحرز هدفين في الشوط الأول ويعجز عن المحافظة على شباكه أمام هلال كادوقلي لايبشر بالخير 
اصبحنا نرى المريخ الذي نحلم به يلعب في أعمدة مزمل ابو القاسم وإسماعيل حسن ومن الواضح أن إدارة المريخ أعجبها ذلك 
كنا ندافع في السابق عن مجلس المريخ الذي كان يقوم بدلال اللآعبين  لعل أن ينصلح الحال ولكن من الواضح أننا كنا مخطئيين 
اصبح لاعبي المريخ بفضل إدارة نادي المريخ الضعيفة يحسبون انفسهم عمالقة في كرة القدم 
إدارة نادي المريخ التي لم تقوى على معاقبة السعودي لا مكان لها في قلوب الجماهير 
الآن نقولها بصراحة بصوت عالي لا نريدك رئيس لنادي المريخ يا جمال الوالي وشكراً لك 
بنيت لنا استاد جميل نفخر به ولكنك فشلت في إدارة فريق الكرة 
اترك المريخ لمن يمتلكون الخبرة في إدارة فريق الكرة
*

----------


## عمادالدين القيفى

*تعادل وخسر الريال وبرشلونة
  ايه الحصل هذه كرة القدم
   اما جمال الوالى فهو اختيار جماهير المريخ
   يبقى هو رهن الجماهير يا سعادة المستشار
 ولا نقبل مثل هذه الطروحات الضيقة التى تتعارض مع 
 مصلحة المريخ
   مش هى ديموقراطية ولا ايه الحكاية
                        	*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*الأخ عماد القيفي شكراً لمداخلتك 
فعلاً الديمقراطية هي من اتت بجمال الوالي ولكن تعلم أخي الكريم أن الديمقراطية نفسها نوع من أنوع الدكتاتورية تمارسها الأغلبية على الأقلية 
إدارة المريخ للأسف لم تتعظ من أخطائها السابقة 
فريق الكرة يعاني منذ مدة طويلة وإدارة المريخ لا تعرف المطرة صابة وين 
منذ مباراة المريخ مع فريق التاكسي كان من الواضح أن فريق المريخ يعاني 
مشكلة المريخ لم تكن في وجود كروجر أو عدمه مشكلة المريخ كانت في لاعبيه ولكن إدارة المريخ فضلت أن تضحي بكروجر 
صدقني عماد جمال الوالي أصبح الآن لن يستطيع أن يقدم لفريق الكرة للمريخ أفضل مما قدمه سابقاً سنخسر الدوري الممتاز وسنخرج من البطولة الإفريقية لأن الظل  لن يستقيم طالما أن العود أعوج 
سؤال أخي عماد ماذا فعلت إدارة نادي المريخ بشأن مشكلة السعودي
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*الاخ ياســــــر ابشرك بهزائم أخرى .... 
هذا الموســــم ليس كغيره .. 
هذا الموســـــم كل المستويات متقاربة ... 
هذا لا يعني أن المريخ مستواه تدنى ,, 
بالعكس مستوى المريخ في تطور ... 
ولكن بعد ان تخلصت فرق الاقاليم من التكتل دفاعيا 
امام فرق القمة .. فإنه سيكون موســـما إستثنائيا .. 
وهو دليل على إسترداد كرتنا السودانية  عافيتها... 

...
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*نعم لقد خسرت برشلونة وخسر ريال مدريد ولكنني لا أتكلم عن خسارة المريخ لأن الفوز والخسارة في كرة القدم أمر وارد كما ذكرت 
أنا اتكلم عن حال فريق المريخ الذي أصبح يخشى اللعب مع فريق هلال كادوقلي 
جماهير المريخ أصبحت لا تثق في فريقها الحالي حتى لو لعب فريق من النازحين خارج نطاق مدينة الخرطوم 
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمـــرة
					

الاخ ياســــــر ابشرك بهزائم أخرى ....


هذا الموســــم ليس كغيره .. 
هذا الموســـــم كل المستويات متقاربة ... 
هذا لا يعني أن المريخ مستواه تدنى ,, 
بالعكس مستوى المريخ في تطور ... 
ولكن بعد ان تخلصت فرق الاقاليم من التكتل دفاعيا 
امام فرق القمة .. فإنه سيكون موســـما إستثنائيا .. 
وهو دليل على إسترداد كرتنا السودانية عافيتها... 


...



الحبيب جمرة إذا كانت بقية الفرق في الممتاز أصبح مستواها متقارب مع فريق المريخ فهذا يعني أنها أصبحت افضل من المريخ لأن المريخ يضم لاعبين محترفين كلفت النادي أكير من عشرة اضعاف ميزانية لتلك الأندية التي أصبحت نداً للمريخ 
بهذا المنطق أخي جمرة أنت تؤكد أن جمال الوالي ليس افضل من رؤساء بقية تلك الأندية إن لم يتفوقون عليه لأنها إستطاعت أن تصنع أندية تقارب المريخ في المستوى رغم أنها ليست لديها استادات أو وراغو أو لاسنا أو مدرب أجنبي 
الحبيب جمرة اين الدريم تيم الذي نسمع عنه في صفحات الصدى
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*إذا استمر الحال كما هو عليه الآن أخشى أن ياتي علينا وقت نندم فيه على عدم فوز مبارك تكتيك
*

----------


## عارف المحسي

*وهل الدريم تيم لا يهزم يا ياسر ؟ 
نتيجة اليوم عادية جداً ومتوقعة في كرة القدم 
الاهلي المصري بدأ هذا الموسم بهزيمة من المصري وتعادل في الاسبوع الذي يليه .. الان يغرد وحيداً في الصدارة ... 
كما قال اخونا جمرة ... الفرق صارت لا تخشى اللعب ضد القمة وخصوصاً داخل أراضيها ... وهذا شي جميل وصحي جداً .. هل فقدان ستة نقاط تعني فقدان البطولة ..في ظل المستويات التي تقدمها الفرق لا أعتقد ... بل سيواصل المريخ والهلال النزيف ببورتسودان وعطبرة والحصاحيصا وبدرجة أقل بمدني ..
*

----------


## وليد

*إنتو بتتكلمو كيف يا جماعة !! و الهلال دا بلعب فى دورى تانى غير حقنا دا ؟؟

الهلال متفوق علينا ب 5 نقاط حتى الآن و يكسب مبارياته بالأربعة و الخمسة و نحن إصبحنا ملوك التعادلات ..

أتفق معك يا ياسر هنالك شىء خطاء فى المريخ و لكنه ليس الوالى قطعاً !! الوالى كإدارة قايم بدورو على أكمل وجه .. بسجل أحسن اللعيبة و بجيب أحسن مدربين و ما مقصر مع اللاعبين .. وين الإشكال بالتحديد يا إخوانا عايزين نفهم ؟؟

*

----------


## الســـكاب

*الوالي ليس له علاقة بما حدث والجماهير التي تتحدث بلسانها هي التي 
طلبت بعودة السعودي يااخ ياسر 
والمريخ لايخشى هلال الجبال ولا هلال العرضة ولكن المريخ  كان يخشي 
الظروف التى أحاطة بالمباراة قبلها وما سيحدث بعدها إصابات بالجملة وكلها سببها الملاعب
وسوء ارضياتها المريخ كان يخشى من تفاقم الإصابات وله مباراة مهمة ومهمة جداً 
وماذا عرفنا عن المدرب الحالي حتى يكون السبب هو او سلفه 
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*يا ياسر يا اخوي ..ما تقول الكلام دة ...في ناس ح يجوك بالكرابيج ..والسياط وهاك يا لبع ...انهم يعبدون اصنام العجوة ( الشوكلاته) ..احترس....
*

----------


## **المريخ الأنيق **

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمـــرة
					

الاخ ياســــــر ابشرك بهزائم أخرى .... 
هذا الموســــم ليس كغيره .. 
هذا الموســـــم كل المستويات متقاربة ... 
هذا لا يعني أن المريخ مستواه تدنى ,, 
بالعكس مستوى المريخ في تطور ... 
ولكن بعد ان تخلصت فرق الاقاليم من التكتل دفاعيا 
امام فرق القمة .. فإنه سيكون موســـما إستثنائيا .. 
وهو دليل على إسترداد كرتنا السودانية  عافيتها... 

...





عشرة على عشرة يا جمرة
الاخ ياسر ابو احمد ,, تحياتي 
كما قالها اخونا جمرة ,, لن يكون هذا التعادل الأخير للمريخ ،، ليس ضعفاً في المريخ ولكن لاستشعار باقي الفرق باهمية فرقها خاصة على اراضيها 
شئ جميل أن تبتعد فرق الأقاليم عن الخندقة وتهاجم على عكس المواسم السابقة اذن نحن موعودون بمؤسم استثنائي ... 
نعم بالأمس تعادل المريخ وتساهل في فوز كان في متناول اليد  ولكن بقدر الحزن الذي انتابنا كم كانت هي سعادتنا بالمجهود الرائع الذي قدمه هلال كادوقلي ليقدم للمريخ هدية وهي مراجعة حساباته قبل مباراته مع الاتحاد الليبي ... 
بالأمس المريخ لم يخسر ولكنه تعادل وخسر نقطتين وقبلها خسر اربع نقاط كانت كلها في أرض الخصوم .. ونحن نعتبر هذه ظاهرة ايجابية بدات في ملاعبنا ...
لا تقلق أخي ياسر فما زال الدوري في بداياته وبمثل ما تعادل المريخ بالامس سيخسر الهلال غداً وامام كادوقلي فكل الدلائل تشير الى ذلك .. فلا تحزن ولا تبتئس فالمريخ سيبقى هو المريخ صانع التاريخ وحامل كأس الممتاز وسيكرره هذا المؤسم ايضاً (( تذكر كلمي هذا ,, وغداً لنا حديث ))
لكنني لست معك أن يترجل الوالي عن منصبه ,, الرجل إداري محنك ولا يرضى غير أن يرى المريخ علماً ورقماً كبيراً على الساحة الدولية .. فنحن مع بقاء الوالي ،، وهو ليس مسئولاً عن خسارة فريق هيأ وسخر له كل الإمكانيات وان كان هناك اخفاق فهم اللاعبين والجهاز الفني ... 
اخي ياسرهل تعتبر اراحة لاعبي المريخ وتسهيل كل المهام لهم دلالاً ,, لا أنت مخطئ ولم يصيبك الصواب في هذا المأخذ على الوالي ..
ما زال المشوار طويل في الدوري وامام المريخ مواجهة حاسمة مع التيحا لابد من حسمها ... تمنياتنا للمريخ التوفيق .... 
*

----------


## sinco

*فعلا عليه ان يستقيل لان هؤلاء اللاعبين غير جديرين بان تراسهم فهم لا يستاهلونك
                        	*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*الأخ أبو مصطفى شكراً لمداخلتك 
الدوري الذي تتحدث عنه قوته يلعب به ايضا فريق الهلال وقد إستطاع كسب جميع مبارياته رغم ضعف خط دفاع الهلا 
بقية الفرق تستاسد على المريخ فقط لأنها تعلم بدلال لاعبيه وتهيبهم من الإلتحام القوي 
لا تنسى أنو المريخ تمكن من هزيمة الأهلي في إستاد المريخ بعد أداء باهت والهلال فاز على الأهلي بخمسة أهداف في مدني 
إدارة المريخ هي السبب الرئيسي في كل ما يحدث للمريخ بدليل قبولها لأداء مبارة كادوقلي وهي تعلم عدم جاهزية فريقها 
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*الأخ ابو مصطفى 
لقد أصبح جمال الوالي خطر يهدد كيان المريخ 
لقد أصبح جميع إداريي المريخ ولاعبيهوحتى الصحف والمنتديات المريخية  يلهثون لإرضاء جمال الوالي فقط وتركوا المريخ 
لذا شعرنا بالخطر بوجود هذا الرجل في رئاسة نادي المريخ ويمكن لجمال الوالي أن يخدم المريخ من الخارج إذا رغب في ذلك 
*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*هذه هي مشاكل الكرة السودانية عند الفوز الكل مشارك وعند التعثر كلنا نسن سكاكيننا وهاك يا طعن في الإدارة او المدرب ونسينا إنو نحنا مشاركين في الإخفاق والنجاح وكلنا نتحمل النتائج والعلاج بالتناصح والتشاور والرجــــــــــــال الصفوة مواقف وعند الحارة والشدائد تبان الأصالة
                        	*

----------


## عمر صالح

*....فريق تعادل .. ويش   دخل الوالى .... الوالى خيار 99% من جماهير المريخ ...والواجب 
   على اى شخص احترام  هذا الخيار ...بل ودعمه ...  الاهم ان  نتفرغ  لمباراة الاتحاد الليبى ...  ثم بعد ذلك  نفكر  فى اسباب ومسببات   تعادل الجبال  ادارية كانت ام  فنية  ام تتعلق بمهارات اللعيبة  او نفسياتهم ...الخ ... الوالى لن يترجل ... ولا ترجله سيحل المشكلة .. شكرا  لكم التقدير  والحب  والمريخ عالم جميل  غالبا  ومتعادلا ومهزوما...
*

----------


## mozamel1

*جمال الوالي هو هو ولا نريد غيره والصبر جميل - كم من فرق تعرضت لهزات وهزايم ولكن في نهاية المطاف ظفرت بالكأس وباللقب - ويادوب الدوري في بداية الطريق والطريق طويل في مشوار الدوري وما تنسوا هناك دورة ثانية وسيحصل العكس باذن الله في مقبل الاسابيع القادمة وسترون المريخ باذن الله يتخطى كل الفرق ويتربع على الصدارة وهذا طبيعي والحمد لله مطمئن لذلك وارجو ان تتذكروني لما المريخ يتربع على الصدارة 
ودمتم 
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*بختلف معاك ياياسر ياخوي في موضوع إنو الوالي مفروض إسيب رئاسة المريخ :no: لأنو الوالي عندو فكر ممكن إساهم في تقدم المريخ وطموح ممكن إحقق للمريخ إنجازات :wink2: 
لكن بتفق معاك تماماً إنو الوالي ضعيف إدارياً لأنو ماقادر إسيطر على استهتار اللاعبين وإوريهم العين الحمرا يعني زي ماتقول كدة بتعامل معاهم تعامل تاجر مابحب إخسر الناس والحل الإستعانة بخبير إداري إعصر اللعيبة وإمشيهم على العجين مايلخبطو :flex:
وبختلف مع جمرة والأنيق في موضوع التعادلات راجع لتطور فرق الأقاليم لأنو تطورها دا ماشايفنو مع الهلال وأهو ماشي زي الورد ، لكن الفرق بينا وبين الهلال إنو لعيبة الهلال بلعبو بمسئولية وحرارة قلب ماباستهتار ودلع زي لعيبتنا :5b29cc88579aba96baf
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*الأخت عاشقة المريخ جمال الوالي شخصية استثمارية ناجحة مائة المائة بدليل الطفرة العمرانية الكبيرة 
ولكنه للإسف فشل في بناء فريق كرة قدم 
جمال الوالي كلنا نحبه ولكن حتى لا يأتي اليوم ويسمع هتاف الجماهير التي أحبته ضده  نطلب منه أن يترجل الآن ومرحب به في أي موقع آخر خلاف رئاس نادي المريخ
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*هذه هي مشكلتنا اذا كان الزعيم منتصر وفي قوه صفقنا وتغزلنا فيه 
وفي مجلس إدارته ... واذا انهزم او تعادل او خسر هاجمنا مجلس إدارته ومدربيه ولاعبيه 
فكرة القدم كما فيها النصر فيها الهزيمه وفيها التعادل ... ولكل مباره ظروفها فتعادل المريخ لايعني نهاية المطاف .... فمازال مشوار الدوري طويل ومازال الزعيم قادرا علي حمل كأسه إنشاء الله ... فالدوري هذه المره يختلف عن كل الدورات وستكون فيه مفأجاءت كبيره وكثيره 
نعم المريخ فريق به قدرات ومواهب ومحترفين علي مستوي عالي .... واصبح الفريق والنادي المميز الوحيد في البلد وهذا ما يجعل كل الفرق  تلعب معه بكل قوتها وعنفوانها حتي يكون لها شان انها هزمت او تعادلت مع الزعيم .... وعلي اللأعبين والاداره ان تعي هذا جيدا وتلعب بكل القوه والعنفوان ..... الزعيم بخير إنشاء الله 
فدعونا نتفرغ للمباراه الاهم وهي مبارة الاتحاد وسترون الزعيم وقتها كما لم ترونه من قبل
*

----------


## راشد دولفين

*لو اجتمع انس السودان و جنه . . وخلينا مائة رئيس منهم 
 مايعملوا جزء ما عمله . . 
    الراقى  . . 
        المبدع  . . 
       الفنان . . جمال الوالى وبه المريخ فوق باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## راشد دولفين

*لو اجمع انس السودان و جنه . . 
لو جاء مائة رئيس للمريخ سابق و لاحق . . 
لن يعملوا جزاء ولو بسيط ما فعله و عمله . . 
الرجل ........ الفاهم ....الواعى ...........الراقى .........الفنان .....المبدع 
  جمـــــــــــــال الـــــــــــــــــــوالى  . . وبه المريخ فوق بأذن الله . .
                        	*

----------


## راشد دولفين

*لو اجتمع انس السودان و جنه . . 
لو جاء مائة رئيس للمريخ سابق و لاحق . . 
لن يعملوا جزاء ولو بسيط ما فعله و عمله . . 
الرجل ........ الفاهم ....الواعى ...........الراقى .........الفنان .....المبدع 
  جمـــــــــــــال الـــــــــــــــــــوالى  . . وبه المريخ فوق بأذن الله . .
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*نحن من اختار جمال الوالي ، وباجماع كبير ولا يمكن لتعادل ان ينقص من وزنه وان خسرنا الدوري ، فهذه مهمة الجهاز الفني ، وليس الادارة ايها المستشار .. تحياتي
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*والله يا ياسر كيفيتنى شديد 
حلفت ما اكتب هنا تانى 
وكلامك دة خلانى ارجع للقلم واتحدى بالحرف الالم 
كل الناس ماسكة فى حتة الوالى عمل و عمل وعمل 
الوالى عمل شنو ؟ 
استاد سمح 
ايوة معترفين 
نادى سمح 
برضو على العين والراس
مسجد تمام
الحمد لله 
بس فوق دة كلو 
الوالى لامن عمل الحاجات دى عملها من الاساس 
يعنى الشغلانية كلها ترميم × ترميم 
نحن ما يهمنا استاد سمح ودور ثانى 
نحن فى السينما ياخ 
نحن عاوزين فريق كورة قدم 
فائدة الاستاد السمح شنو لامن يجئ فريق ويغلبنا فيهو
فائدة اللاعبين المحترفين والجوطة الاعلامية شنو لامن تلقى وراغو الجابو الوالى بى كم مليار ما عامل اى حاجة لفريقو فى الوقت الفيهو لاعب زى جيمى اولاغو بتاع هرار كادوقلى سعرو 27 الف دولار بس وفى كل مباراة بجيب قوون 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*من بداية السنة واعلامنا مبشرنا بفريق زى السم 
والنتيجة تعادل مع الامل والهرار التعبان وهرار كادوقلى 
لا حولة 
جمرة بقول فرق الولايات مستواها ماشى فى تصاعد 
وكلام وليد كيفنى وهو رد شافى لجمرة 
طيب الهرار دة ما قاعد يغلب 
مش برضو البلعب معاهم الهرار مستواهم ماشى فى تصاعد 
يبقى الشغلانية يا وليد وياسر فى حتة واضحة جدا 
الاستهتار الاستهتار 
والاستهتار سببو شنو ؟ سببو حاجة واحدة بس 
سببو قروش الوالى القتلت قلوب لاعبى المريخ 
مافى محاسبة على التقصير 
مافى ترهيب وترغيب
مافى لو ما غلبتو الليلة يا اولاد ما ح نديكم مصاريف الشهر 
مافى نثريات لرحلة الهزيمة 
حليلك يا عصاية ابو العائلة وعبد الحميد الضو حجوج
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*المريخ بضم فى كشفو احسن 23 لاعب فى البلد دى 
دى حقيقة ونشكر عليها لجان تسجيلات المريخ السابقة والحالية 
يبقى كيف عندنا احسن لاعبين ونحن ملوك الدرونات 
كيف؟ 
الشغلانية شغلانية كيفية توظيف مقدرات ومهارات هولاء اللاعبين 
ودة شغل دائرة الكورة وشغل الجهاز الفنى 
فى دائرة استبشرنا خيرا برجوع كابيلا 
ولكن !! 
فى الجهاز الفنى سبب بلاوى المريخ كلها من شغل المدربين 
وحليلك يا كروجر ويا مشكلة 
معقولة فريق متقدم من الدقيقة 24 بى هدفين ويجئ يطلع فى النهاية بالدورن ؟ 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*المشكلة في هرار دي ، الاستهتار بالفريق سبب الهزيمة لا اقصد التعادل :sweatdrop:
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*الفريق سافر فى نفس يوم المباراة بدون ما يتمرن فى ارضية الملعب بدون ما يعمل تمرينات فى نفس زمن المباراة 
فريق جاء خاشى الملعب والتعب ظاهر فى عيون لاعبيه 
اهه دة ما شغل مجلس ادارة 
قال طيارة خاصة قال 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*نحمد الله على نتيجة كورة هرار كادوقلى 
كدة المريخاب ح يصحو من تخدير اعلام اخوان ياسر المنا وود الشريف
كدة ح نفتح عيونا كويس قبل لقاء التيحا 
كدة ما ح نخت اى نتيجة فى الجيب الخلفى ونمشى زى الطاوؤيس 
كدة بنحترم الخصوم بعد ما عرفنا مواطن الخلل فى الفريق
ومواطن الخلل فى رائى هى الاستهتار للمرة المليون + غياب الروح الحمراء الباسلة + تصوير لاعب المريخ لنفسه انه صار فى مستوي ناس ليونيل ميسى 
ودة كلو زى ما قال ياسر سببو اعلام المريخ 
ارجعوا للارشيف واقراءو اعمدة كتاب المريخ لامن سجلنا وراغو وكلتشى ولاسانا والماسورة ديالو اخو ابالو 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*بيني وبينك يا وليد اذا انتهت المريخ فائز 2 - 1 حيكون دا كلامك .. ما اظن 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*يا خالد عيساوى 
انا دة هو كلامى فى جمال الوالى وصحبه من سنة 2005 
ما كلام الليلة 
بس الحمد لله على عودة الوعى لبعض المريخاب 
واقصد اخونا النجمة الحمراء ( ياسر المشرف)
وياسر اليشوف التغيير فى فهمك للامور المريخية حسى ما يصدق الكنت بتكتبو زمان فى الجماهير 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*المفروض سؤالك يكون كيف ح يكون حال المريخاب لو انتهت كورة هرار كادوقلى بفوز المريخ 
دة المفروض يكون سؤالك يا حالد عيساوى 
بالطبع كنا لسع ح نصدق الالة الاعلامية المريخية ونسمع كلام زى ديالو والعجب الشبال الهزمو الجبال ويا شنو كدة ما عارف الضرب بالدور والامر ما اختلف لامن نجئ امسية السبت ويحصل الحصل لينا يوم كورة الصفقاصى 
عشان كدة احسن الناس تتعقل شوية 
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

نحمد الله على نتيجة كورة هرار كادوقلى 
كدة المريخاب ح يصحو من تخدير اعلام اخوان ياسر المنا وود الشريف
كدة ح نفتح عيونا كويس قبل لقاء التيحا 
كدة ما ح نخت اى نتيجة فى الجيب الخلفى ونمشى زى الطاوؤيس 
كدة بنحترم الخصوم بعد ما عرفنا مواطن الخلل فى الفريق
ومواطن الخلل فى رائى هى الاستهتار للمرة المليون + غياب الروح الحمراء الباسلة + تصوير لاعب المريخ لنفسه انه صار فى مستوي ناس ليونيل ميسى 
ودة كلو زى ما قال ياسر سببو اعلام المريخ 
ارجعوا للارشيف واقراءو اعمدة كتاب المريخ لامن سجلنا وراغو وكلتشى ولاسانا والماسورة ديالو اخو ابالو 



 

حلوة ليونيل مسى ده :thumbup:

اخبار ناس بت ازرق مدريد شنو:thumbs_down:
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*هناك جزئيه اتفق معك فيها اخي وليد ، وهي فعلا سبب البلاوي وهي 
ان لاعبي المريخ اصابهم الغرور واصبحوا يرو انفسهم كبار كما ذكرت 
وكذلك ما ذكرته عن الاعلام 
لكن المجلس ماذا يعمل لهم اكثر من ذلك وفر لهم ما لاتحلم به كثيرا من الانديه والفرق 
وهو كثيييير  لايخفي علي اي كان .... اش يسوي بعد دا إلا يلعب معهم 
احترام الخصم نصف الفوز او كل الفوز
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*بدر الدين كرار 
اى انجاز لفريق كرة القدم يحسب اولا للمجلس 
وها نحن نرمى بوزر النتائج السئية للمجلس 
ماذا يفعل المجلس
؟
حاسب اللعيبة 
من يلعب كويس تحفزو 
من يتخاذل اقطع من مصاريفو 
سياسة عين حمراء
مافى دلع 
مافى صحبة بين مصطفى توفيق وبعض الاعبين وعليك الله حول لى معاك رصيد بى 20 الف يا قلق 
تسافر بالاعبين قبل وكت كافى عشان يتألقمو مع جو ارض الخصم 
تفتح عينك على البعلمو اللاعبين فى المعسكرات 

و 
و
و
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*الأخ وليد شكراً لعودتك للكتابة بالمنتدى 
نعم نعترف بشجاعة عن خطأ تقييمنا لمجلس المريخ الحالي الذي يقوده جمال الوالي والرجوع عن الخطأ افضل من التمادي فيه ولكن عزاونا في دفاعنا السابق عن مجلس المريخ كان هو الأمل وحده أن ينصلح حال ويصبح المريخ هو الدريم تيم الذي نحلم به والذي كان يخدرنا به مزمل ابو القاسم في عموده كبد الحقيقة 
الذين يتحدثون عن دلال اللآعبين لا يملكون الشجاعة الإعتراف عن الأسباب وراء ذلك 
لماذا أصبح لاعبو المريخ مدللين الإجابة واضح بسبب سياسة المجلس معهم 
الحديث عن ندية اندية الممتاز كشماعة لتبرير نتائج المريخ امر غير مجدي 
المريخ كما ذكر الأخ وليد المريخابي يضم أفضل اللآعبين يلعب له  ثمانية لاعبين اساسين في المنتخب الوطني 
أذا العلة ليست في اداء ومستوى اللآعبين العلة الحقيقية في مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ الذي يستقي معلوماته عن الفريق من عمود كبد الحقيقة فأهمل لاعبيه وبالغ في دلالهم فكانت النتيجة عجز الفريق عن الإنتصار خارج أمدرمان 
جمال الوالي ليس هو رجل المرحلة القادمة في المريخ وللمعلومية أنا لم أنادي بإبتعاد جمال الوالي عن المريخ بل أنا طالبت بترجله عن الرئاسة وإذا كان جمال الوالي يربط وجوده بنادي المريخ بتوليه الرئاسة فهذا شأن آخر 
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*امس كان إجتماع مجلس المريخ كما ورد بأحد المواضيع في هذا المنتدى 
هل حاسب فيه المجلس اللآعبين على تقصيرهم هل ناقش المجلس اسباب تدهور أداء الفريق ووضع العلاج الناجع لذلك 
لقد شاهدت أمس الشوط الثاني من مباراة المريخ والهلال كادوقي ولأول مرة في حياتي لم استطيع تكملة المباراة لأن ما شاهدته أمس خلال الدقائق القليلة لم يكن هو فريق المريخ الذي اشجعه 
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ يعتقد أنه بإمكانياته المالية يستطيع أن يصنع البطولات لفريق المريخ علماً بأن البطولات لا تشترى بالأموال 
سياسة الطبطبة على اللآعبين التي يمارسها جمال الوالي  وإغداقهم بالهداياليست في مصلحة اللآعبين 
تواترت الإشاعات  في بقية المنتديات عن شراء الإتحاد الليبي لحكام مباراته أمام المريخ في أمدرمان 
ماذا فعلت إدارة المريخ للتحقق من صحة هذا الخبر 
*

----------


## رشووود

*




			
				بنيت لنا استاد جميل نفخر به ولكنك فشلت في إدارة فريق الكرة 
اترك المريخ لمن يمتلكون الخبرة في إدارة فريق الكرة
			
		


اخ ياسر المريخ لم يكن فريقا عالميا بمعنى الكلمه فى يوم من الايام  سوى فى العام 89  الوالى راعى النهضه الحديثه التى تبدا بالبنى التحتيه الرجل لم يقصر المشكله الحقيقيه تكمن فى التسرع 
والمطالبه بالكاس الان واحلام اليقظه التى يمارسها الكثير من الكتاب .الرجل مجتهد وجرب ومازال يجرب كل الطرق 
لكى اكون صادقا لابد ان ازكر مآخذى على المجلس وهى التهاون فى سمعه النادى مع مرسلى الرسائل وملوثى سمعه النادى ................
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*ياسر 
تحياتى
امبارح يا دوب المجلس اجتمع عشان يناقش قضية السعودى 
القضية دى من يوم ما جينا راجعين من رواندا
امبارح بس المجلس المعظم قام بتكليف كابيلا للنظر والجلوس ما السعودى 
سلامى لمجلس يضع اهم قضاياه فى طاولته لمدة شهرين وما يتطرق ليها الا لامن الفاس تقع فى الراس 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*المريخ يعسكر بفندق التاكا لمواجهة الاتحاد الليبى 
تاكا شنو ؟ 
ما قلتو عندنا قروش
فندق التاكا فى قامة المريخ ؟ 
الاتحاد ح يعسكر فى فندق الفاتح من سبتمبر باعتباره ارضا ليبية 
ونحن فى التاكا فى نص السوق العربى وبالقرب من محلات الشيشة 
سلاممممم ناس بلدى سلام 
*

----------


## وليد

*يا جماعة هل المجلس هو الوالى فقط ؟؟ مع تأمينى التام إنو الوالى -بدون قصد- يفسد اللاعبين بالدلال و عدم الحزم و الشدة و إغراقهم بالمال بلا حساب و للأسف يكافأه لاعبو المريخ بالخذلان فى كل مرة بلا ذرة من الحياء ...

و لكن ... اليس الهجوم على الوالى و تحميله المسؤولية فيه نوع من الشطط  أيضاً يا جماعة ..

قبل فترة بسيطة تم إنتخاب مجلس جديد و دخلت العديد من الوجوه الجديدة أين دورهم ؟؟ لا حس و لا خبر كالعادة و الوحيد الظاهر فيهم عادل أبو جريشة و هو زاتو شكلو بقى مسكين و ما زى زمان ...

الوالى إتعلم شوية من شغل الكورة فى الفترة القضاها فى الإدارة حتى الآن و الدليل إقتلاعة لكلتشى من الهلال .. ما ننسى إنو الوالى أستلم المجلس و هو من خارج الوسط الرياضى ولا يمتلك إى خبرة سابقة عكس صلاح إدريس الذى كان حاضراً خلف الكواليس فى العديد من المجالس الهلالية السابقة ..

للأسف الشديد أعترف إنو الهلال و إدارتو و إعلامو حالياً بعرف شغل الكورة -بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معانى جيدة و سيئة- أحسن من المريخ  دا كلام كلنا عارفنو فينا المعترف و فينا المكابر ...

الحل إبداً ليس تنحى الوالى بل الحل فى تحرك باقى أعضاء المجلس الموقر للقيام بأعمالهم و إعادة النظر فى دائرة الكرة التى فشلت فى فرض الإنضباط و نحن نسمع إنو لاعب زى قلق أصبح كل همة المرور على محلات الشيشة و خلافه ..

الحل فى نظرى يكمن فى فرض مزيد من الإنضباط على حركة اللاعبين , إنتظامهم فى التمارين و المعسكرات.. فى فوضى و عدم إنضباط ظاهر و إلا لما كثر الحديث عن هذا الجانب و كذلك أهمية وجود لائحة مكافأت و عقوبات واضحة (أشك تماماً فى وجودها الأن)


والله المستعان .. ربنا يقدم الفيهو الخير للمريخ

كلمة أخيرة لوليد المريخابى : لا تبخسو الناس أشيائهم يا ناس التجمع .. العملو الوالى فى السنين الفاتت دى إنتو ما بتقدرو تعملو 10% منو لو مسكتو المجلس دا 30 سنة .. أدو الناس حقها كدا ما صاح يا فردة

*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*
لابد أن أشيد بـما قاله الأخوان(ياسر المشرف ،، وليد ،، وليد المريخابي)..وكفى.
ولا عزاء للمطبلاتية..

*

----------


## رشووود

*جمال الوالى رئيس طوالى
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشووود
					

جمال الوالى رئيس طوالى



صدقني يا رشود جمال الوالي اصبح كيسو فاضي وليس لديه ما يقدمه للمريخ 
سبع سنوات لم يكتسب الوالي خلالها اي خبرة في أدارة النادي 
نفس الأخطاء السابقة تتكرر الآن 
ليس لدينا الصبر لننتظر سبع سنوات اخرى حتى يتعلم الوالي فن الإدارة 
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد
					

يا جماعة هل المجلس هو الوالى فقط ؟؟

نعم والف نعم المجلس هو الوالي فقط ودي ما عايزة درس عصر
 مع تأمينى التام إنو الوالى -بدون قصد- يفسد اللاعبين بالدلال و عدم الحزم و الشدة و إغراقهم بالمال بلا حساب 

هذا ما كتبته انا في عدة بوستات منذ عدة سنوات يعني مشكلة قديمة ومستمرة وذلك يعني ان الوالي لا يعرف او لا يرغب او لا يتعلم 
و لكن ... اليس الهجوم على الوالى و تحميله المسؤولية فيه نوع من الشطط أيضاً يا جماعة ..
لا لالالالالا لأن الوالي هو من اختار هذا المجلس الكسيح

قبل فترة بسيطة تم إنتخاب مجلس جديد و دخلت العديد من الوجوه الجديدة أين دورهم ؟؟ لا حس و لا خبر كالعادة
انظر الإجابة السابقة وكالعادة دي براها بترد عليك
الحل إبداً ليس تنحى الوالى بل الحل فى تحرك باقى أعضاء المجلس الموقر للقيام بأعمالهم 
كيسهم فاضي من زمان كالعادة مش كدة؟

و إعادة النظر فى دائرة الكرة التى فشلت فى فرض الإنضباط 

 هي في الحقيقة دائرة المأكلة والنحل كتير حوالينا واعادة النظر تحتاج لقنابل فراغية تسقط من الكشافات الأربعة




وليد صدقني الداء يبدأ من الوالي وينتهي عنده

وذلك دون الحط من قدره او تبخيس مجهوداته العمرانية 
*

----------


## ود الطائف

*المشكله ليست الوالي المشكله هي  القطاع الرياضي بالنادي رئيس القطاع الرياضي هو المسؤل الاول عن معنويان اللاعبين وقتالهم داخل الميدان لانه هو الملازم للفريق في الولايات وليس الوالي اما مشكله السعودي عنيد اذا اتخذ المجلس قرار بالايقاف او الشطب لوقفتم كلكم ضد هذا القرار
                        	*

----------


## وليد

*طيب يا بدر الدين لو أمنّا على كلامك ... الحل شنو ؟ و البديل شنو ؟؟

فى عالم السياسة ..السؤال البايخ دا أول ما يبتدرك به مساندى الحكومة الحالية فى السودان و الجواب يكون دائماً البديل هو الديمقراطية برغم عيوبها ... أها الوالى دا جاى منتخب عديل و الغالبية الساحقة من جماهير المريخ تحب الرجل و تجمع حوله إجماع غير عادى .. لا يمكن أن يكون السبب أموال الرجل فقط و هى سبب رئيسى و أساسى .. لكن تهذيب الرجل و حسن أخلاقه خلقو ليهو مكانة وسط الناس ...

بدر الدين ... الحل شنو ؟؟؟ الإشارة إلا العيوب أسهل شىء فى الدنيا .. الإبداع الحقيقى و البناء هو فى طرح الحلول ... و دى بديهيات الزول ما بقولا ليك إنت يا بدر الدين لأنك رجل متعلّم .

هل لا يوجد حل على الإطلاق فى وجود الوالى على دفة الرئاسة و برغبة جماهير المريخ ؟؟؟

كلام لا يعقل يا بدر الدين !!

*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*وليد 

لا نطالب برحيل الوالي

بل نطالب بتغيير سياسة الدلال
وهذا ما طرحه عدد كبير من المريخاب 

نطالب بعمل مؤسسي يبدأ بعقد و لائحة وينتهي بثواب او عقاب

نطالب بأن يقوم الوالي بإختيار معاونيين اقوياء وليس اصحاب مصالح وفاقدي خبرةوموهبة وغيرة علي الزعيم

نطالب بغل يد الوالي ومدها الي عنقه وان لا يبسطها كل البسط

نطالب بتسليم الشأن الفني الي اهله وعدم التدخل فيه

نطالب بوقف التصريحات الصحفية الا من الناطق الرسمي

نطالب بعدم التداخل في الصلاحيات وا يعي كل عضو حدوده

يا وليد الحل لا يحتاج الي مدرس

يحتاج الي رغبة و معرفة


دي صعبة؟؟؟
*

----------


## وليد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

وليد 

لا نطالب برحيل الوالي

بل نطالب بتغيير سياسة الدلال
وهذا ما طرحه عدد كبير من المريخاب 

نطالب بعمل مؤسسي يبدأ بعقد و لائحة وينتهي بثواب او عقاب

نطالب بأن يقوم الوالي بإختيار معاونيين اقوياء وليس اصحاب مصالح وفاقدي خبرةوموهبة وغيرة علي الزعيم

نطالب بغل يد الوالي ومدها الي عنقه وان لا يبسطها كل البسط

نطالب بتسليم الشأن الفني الي اهله وعدم التدخل فيه

نطالب بوقف التصريحات الصحفية الا من الناطق الرسمي

نطالب بعدم التداخل في الصلاحيات وا يعي كل عضو حدوده

يا وليد الحل لا يحتاج الي مدرس

يحتاج الي رغبة و معرفة


دي صعبة؟؟؟





أتفق معاك فى كل كلمة بل كل حرف .. دا المفروض يكون فعلاً و بالنص 

و لكن السؤال .. الكلام دا فى حيحصل فى السودان ولا فى مكان تانى يا بدر الدين و حيحصل سنة كم ؟؟

in a perfect world  يا عزيزى يصبح لكلامك معنى كبير و قيمة .. بس للأسف فى السودان بقولو على كلامك المنطقى والعلمى دا (تنظير ساكت و كلام جرايد و كلام للإستهلاك !! تصور !!!!!!!!)

نحن يا بدر الدين (والكلام دا قلتو ليك فى التلفون) واقعنا كدا .. شئنا أم أبينا .. السودان بلد تعمه الفوضى .. يقع فى قارة متخلفة  ماعندها علاقة بالنظام و المؤسسية إلا من رحم ربى .. نسوى شنو يعنى .. نجيب خواجات من بره نمسكهم الإدارة بتاعت المريخ ؟؟

ياخوانا الناس المفروض تبطل أحلام و تبقى واقعية شوية ..

فى خلل فى إدارة المريخ و عشان نكون أكثر دقة فى بعض الدوائر كدائرة الكرة المثيرة جداً للجدل (مافيش دخان بدون نار عموماً) و برضو فى أشخاص الناس بتشوف عندهم عيوب كتيرة و ما ماليين مركزهم و لا شايفين شغلهم و حقو يتم تغييرهم ... كلام سليم بس تضمن الزول الجديد الحتجيبو دا زاااااااااتو من وين و هو منو زاتو ؟؟؟

الليلة الكورة فى السودان يا بدر الدين و -إنت عارف- بقت أكل عيش .. بالذات للناس القريبين من إدارة الناديين الكبيرين بالتحديد .. المريخ و الهلال ... يعنى نقاطّة بالبلدى كدا ..

خلوها كدا ماشا بالبركة ... على الأقل هسه بقى فى قروش و فى مأكلة .. زمان مافى قروش و برضو المأكلة مدورة !!

قبل ما يعلق أى واحد من الأخوان على كلامى الفوق دا أنا أبداً ما بقول الناس تشوف الغلط و تستسلم و تربع يدينا و تتفرج .. لكن الواقع الحاصل فى المريخ دا ما بنفصل عن واقع السودان عموماً و زى ما دايماً بنقول "ياهو دا السودان" !! 

نحن البهمنا من الموضوع دا كلو إنو فريق الكورة يكون ماشى صاح و يحقق إنتصارات ... الخلل الموجود دا عامل خلل واضح فى الفريق ... مافى يدنا أكتر من إنو نتمنى من الله أن يهدى الإدارة و تصلح الإمور و تفرض مزيد من الإنضباط  والحزم و تبطل سياسة الدلال الزائد للاعبين يعنى بالبلدى توريهم العين الحمراء ... و نتمنى كذلك من الإعلام المريخى بقيادة مزمل يبداء يكتب عن السلبيات بقوة و تركيز لأنو صوتهم مسموع ... غير كدا مافى يدنا حاجة ..

غايتو ما عايز أعمل إحباط للناس ساكت لكن المفروض الشباب ما بيأس و الكلام فى المنتديات دا زاتو أثرو أى نعم ما كبير على أرض الواقع :evil_lol: .. لكن نأمل أن يكون مثل حبات المطر التى تشق الصخر (ما تقومو تصدقو الكلام دا بالجد يا أخوانا :sly: :sweatdrop: )


أما الوالى الغالى فمهما تكلمت عنه فلن أوفيه حقه ... رجل من زمن آخر ... معطاء و لم يقصر مع المريخ أبداً .. بصراحة لا أرضى فى الرجل كلمة .. بس عيبو الوحيد إنو طيبان حبتين لو إستعمل سياسة العين الحمراء مرة مرتين الأمور بتستعدل بإذن الله ..
*

----------


## مريخ التميز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر المشرف
					

بهذه النتيجة المحبطة ودع فريق المريخ بطولة الممتازفراق الطريفي لجملو التي لم يتهنى بها سوى موسم واحد و لا أعتقد أن المريخ لعب اليوم  سيتخطى عقبة الإتحاد الليبي بسهولة 
لاعبو المريخ اصبحومجرد اشباح لا يلعبون بغيرة والسبب إدارة النادي 
فريق يحرز هدفين في الشوط الأول ويعجز عن المحافظة على شباكه أمام هلال كادوقلي لايبشر بالخير 
اصبحنا نرى المريخ الذي نحلم به يلعب في أعمدة مزمل ابو القاسم وإسماعيل حسن ومن الواضح أن إدارة المريخ أعجبها ذلك 
كنا ندافع في السابق عن مجلس المريخ الذي كان يقوم بدلال اللآعبين  لعل أن ينصلح الحال ولكن من الواضح أننا كنا مخطئيين 
اصبح لاعبي المريخ بفضل إدارة نادي المريخ الضعيفة يحسبون انفسهم عمالقة في كرة القدم 
إدارة نادي المريخ التي لم تقوى على معاقبة السعودي لا مكان لها في قلوب الجماهير 
الآن نقولها بصراحة بصوت عالي لا نريدك رئيس لنادي المريخ يا جمال الوالي وشكراً لك 
بنيت لنا استاد جميل نفخر به ولكنك فشلت في إدارة فريق الكرة 
اترك المريخ لمن يمتلكون الخبرة في إدارة فريق الكرة



تحليل غير منطقي وأظنه مجافي للحقيقة تماماً ،،، عدم إدراك المشكلة الحقيقية التي يعاني منها الفريق هو الضعف بعينه ،،، حل المشكلات لا يكون بهذا الأسلوب السلبي والتفكير في إتجاه واحد و فوق هذا وذاك وضع قرارات خطيرة بهذه السهولة ،،، يلا خلاص يا والي إنت ما نافع ،،، أمشي وأفسح الطريق لغيرك ،،، المريخ مؤسسة عملاقة وليس بقالة يتخذ القرار فيها صاحبها ،،،
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة إبراهيم أحمد إبراهيم
					

لابد أن أشيد بـما قاله الأخوان(ياسر المشرف ،، وليد ،، وليد المريخابي)..وكفى.
ولا عزاء للمطبلاتية..



 
إثنان همــــــــــا لا ثالث لهمــــــا ...

إمــــــا خلافي ,,,

او مطبلاتي ,,

من إتفق معك ليس خلافي او مــــطبلاتي ,,

ليس هكذا تؤخذ الامـــــور أخي إبراهيم .....

فقط أخبرنا ماذا كنت ستفعل لو كنت مـــــكان الوالي ,,, ؟؟,,


 
,,
                        	*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر المشرف
					

الأخ أبو مصطفى شكراً لمداخلتك 
الدوري الذي تتحدث عنه قوته يلعب به ايضا فريق الهلال وقد إستطاع كسب جميع مبارياته رغم ضعف خط دفاع الهلا 
بقية الفرق تستاسد على المريخ فقط لأنها تعلم بدلال لاعبيه وتهيبهم من الإلتحام القوي 
لا تنسى أنو المريخ تمكن من هزيمة الأهلي في إستاد المريخ بعد أداء باهت والهلال فاز على الأهلي بخمسة أهداف في مدني 
إدارة المريخ هي السبب الرئيسي في كل ما يحدث للمريخ بدليل قبولها لأداء مبارة كادوقلي وهي تعلم عدم جاهزية فريقها 



الهلال كسب الاهلي بأسباب كلنا نعرفها ..
وذهاب الوالي لن يعيد الحماس الذي إفتقدناه الى اللاعبين ,,
وللوالي لجـــان مســـاعده فنية من أبناء المريخ ,,
وعندمـــا تقرر ذهاب الوالي عليك بإحضار البديل ,, 
حتى الآن الهلال لم يمر بالمطبات التي مر بها المريخ
وسيمر بها عاجلا او آجـــــلا ,, 
والمريخ كل طرقه مهياه  للسير قدما نحو الكأس ,,
والدوري ليس مباراة ولا اثنتين 


,,
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*جمال الوالى وفر كل سبل النجاح
اوقف السعودى لحين مقابلة مجلس المحاسبة والسعودى عامل زعلان والجماهير تنادى بعود السعودى نحن السبب فى الدلع وليس الوالى 
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخ التميز
					

تحليل غير منطقي وأظنه مجافي للحقيقة تماماً ،،، عدم إدراك المشكلة الحقيقية التي يعاني منها الفريق هو الضعف بعينه ،،، حل المشكلات لا يكون بهذا الأسلوب السلبي والتفكير في إتجاه واحد و فوق هذا وذاك وضع قرارات خطيرة بهذه السهولة ،،، يلا خلاص يا والي إنت ما نافع ،،، أمشي وأفسح الطريق لغيرك ،،، المريخ مؤسسة عملاقة وليس بقالة يتخذ القرار فيها صاحبها ،،،



أولاً مرحب بالأخ مريخ التميز بيننا وأتمنى أن نراه قلماً متميزاً كما عودا في منتدى الجماهير 
أعود للتعقيب لرده 
المنطق الذي تحدثت عنه هو أمر نسبي فمنطق الليبراليين يختلف عن منطق الإشتراكيين بل أن المنطق في المدرسة نفسها يختلف من شخص الى آخر فمنطق مزمل ابو القاسم مثلاً يختلف عن منطق حسن حمد رغم إنتمائهم لنفس المدرسة 
وكذلك فإن منطقي في ذهاب جمال من رئاسة نادي المريخ يختلف مع منطقي معك في بقائه وعدم إتفاقنا في نفس المنطق لا يعني أنني لا أمتلك المنطق 
جمال الوالي كنا وأنت تعلم بذلك من الأكثر المدافعين على وجوده في رئاسة نادي المريخ 
ولكن جمال الوالي حالياً أصبح دون قصد يشكل عبئاً إدارياً على نادي المريخ 
فالرجل للأسف لم يستفد خبرته السابقة في إدارة نادي المريخ 
نفس الأخطاء السابقة تتكرر الآن في نادي المريخ 
اداريي المريخ أصبحون يسعون لإرضاء جمال الوالي أكثر من ارضائهم للكيان 
معظم أداريي المريخ الآن اصبح وجودهم تشريفياً في إدارة نادي المريخ وابتعدوا عن العمل التفيذي 
حتى الصحفيين نفسهم أصبحون يخشون من معارضة سياسة جمال الوالي في إدارة نادي المريخ 
اين الإحترافية في عودة السعودي بأمر الجماهير وهل إستأذن السعودي من جماهير المريخ قبل غيابه حتى يعود بأمرها 
للأسف اخي مريخ التميز لقد اصبح مال جمال الوالي وحده هو أداة حل أزمات المريخ فإختفت الكفاءات وغابت الروح عن اللآعبين الذين أصبحوا ينظرون للمريخ كالدجاجة التي تبيض لهم ذهباً فإمتنعوا عن العمل والإجتهاد طالما أن البيض يصلهم دون أن يتعبوا حتى في جمعه 
لهذا الأسباب وغيرأصبحنا نخشى من وجود جمال الوالي في رئاسة نادي المريخ
تخريمة 
مع ذلك فنحن على لسماع تحليلك لأسباب الضعف التي يعاني منها فريق المريخ ربما تكون محقاً ونكون نحن مخطئيين 
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

وليد 

لا نطالب برحيل الوالي

بل نطالب بتغيير سياسة الدلال
وهذا ما طرحه عدد كبير من المريخاب 

نطالب بعمل مؤسسي يبدأ بعقد و لائحة وينتهي بثواب او عقاب

نطالب بأن يقوم الوالي بإختيار معاونيين اقوياء وليس اصحاب مصالح وفاقدي خبرةوموهبة وغيرة علي الزعيم

نطالب بغل يد الوالي ومدها الي عنقه وان لا يبسطها كل البسط

نطالب بتسليم الشأن الفني الي اهله وعدم التدخل فيه

نطالب بوقف التصريحات الصحفية الا من الناطق الرسمي

نطالب بعدم التداخل في الصلاحيات وا يعي كل عضو حدوده

يا وليد الحل لا يحتاج الي مدرس

يحتاج الي رغبة و معرفة


دي صعبة؟؟؟



[justify] 
سبع سنوات من إدارة نادي المريخ ولم تتغير السياسات 
إدارة  المريخ لم تحترف العمل الإداري فكيف تريد أن يتعامل اللآعبين معها بإحترافية
الشروط التي تحدثت عنها والخاصة بالعقوبات موجود في عقود اللآعبين والمشكلة ليست في بنود العقد أنما المشكلة في تنفيذ تلك البنود 
السعودي تغيب عن المريخ طيلة الشهور الماضية وقد كان طيلة توقفه  يستلم  راتبه كاملاً من المريخ 
مشكلة السعودي كانت متمثلة في عدم إشراكه في أداء المباريات 
كيف ستعالج إدارة المريخ هذه المشكلة وهل ستلزم الإدارة الفنية بإشراكه  حلاً للمشكلة  وماذا إذا رفض الجهاز الفني إشراكه 
[/justify]
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*الحبيب  جمرة للأسف الدوري في السودان يحسم بمبارة واحدة أو أثنتين 
المريخ حسم الدوري السابق بمبارة الإتحاد مدني الذي تعادل مع الهلال 
وقبله حسم الهلال الدوري بإنتصار الموردة على المريخ وإن كان الهلال قد إنتصر على المريخ في المباراة النهائية 
اصبح مصير الدريم تيم متوقفاً على مساعدة الفرق الأخرى له في تعثر الهلال 
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمـــرة
					

 
إثنان همــــــــــا لا ثالث لهمــــــا ...

إمــــــا خلافي ,,,

او مطبلاتي ,,

من إتفق معك ليس خلافي او مــــطبلاتي ,,

ليس هكذا تؤخذ الامـــــور أخي إبراهيم .....

فقط أخبرنا ماذا كنت ستفعل لو كنت مـــــكان الوالي ,,, ؟؟,,


 
,,




الأخ العزيز جمرة.. تحياتي.
- نقصد بالمطبلاتي من يذكر إيجابيات الوالي فقط ويتجاهل سلبياته..
- مثلاً في نوع متعصب .. ما برضى أي كلام في الوالي... عشان الوالي بنى الاستاد..
وهذا المتعصب لا يملك أي رأي سلبي تجاه الوالي.. وشايف الوالي إنو إنسان كامل (والكمال لله)
أما من ينظر للأمور وفق مصلحة المريخ ، يرى أن للوالي إيجابيات وسلبيات..
- ومن سلبياته (حسب وجهة نظري) وجود المستفيدين من المريخ بالقرب منه... وضعف من هم حوله.. ومجاملته في حقوق المريخ..

أخيراً ،، نؤمن بضرورة وجود الوالي على كرسي الرئاسة إلى الأبد... لكنه يحتاج لمجلس قوي يعادل إفتقاد الوالي لأمور الكرة.. 

*

----------


## سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد

*شيل الصبر بس
                        	*

----------


## سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد

*حبيبنا يا سر المشرف الكورة ما بتنتهي ما لم الحكم يصفر

وبي نفس الفهم مافي ودري بينتهي في المراحل الأولي بغض النظر عن اي شئ

وزي ما قال ليك جمرة ابشرك بي كوتة هزايم قدام 

بعدين انت اللعيبة ديل بشر ولا شئ تاني؟
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد
					

حبيبنا يا سر المشرف الكورة ما بتنتهي ما لم الحكم يصفر

وبي نفس الفهم مافي ودري بينتهي في المراحل الأولي بغض النظر عن اي شئ

وزي ما قال ليك جمرة ابشرك بي كوتة هزايم قدام 

بعدين انت اللعيبة ديل بشر ولا شئ تاني؟



 الحبيب سيد أحمد 
للأسف الدوري في السودان يحسم بتعثر أندية القمة في مبارة واحدة أو أثنتين 
كلنا يعلم كيف يكسب الهلال مبارياته والمصيبة أ إدارة المريخ يفترض أنها أكثر علماً من بذلك 
ورغم ذلك يواصل فريقها هدر النقاط 
بطولة الدوري للأسف أصبحت للأسف معالمه واضحة والقول بغير ذلك ما هي إلا أمنيات وأحلام
*

----------


## ود الطائف

*الاخ ياسر الشريف لماذا يترجل الوالي هل تذكر لي اداري علي مر الزمن دفع للمريخ ومازال يدفع اكثر من الوالي في زمن الوالي شهد اكبر نهضه في تاريخه وما الوالي والمسائل الفنيه ؟ هل قصر الوالي؟ تراجعو  فلنقف من خلف الوالي
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الطائف
					

الاخ ياسر الشريف لماذا يترجل الوالي هل تذكر لي اداري علي مر الزمن دفع للمريخ ومازال يدفع اكثر من الوالي في زمن الوالي شهد اكبر نهضه في تاريخه وما الوالي والمسائل الفنيه ؟ هل قصر الوالي؟ تراجعو فلنقف من خلف الوالي



الحبيب ود الطائف 
يترجل الوالي عن رئاسة نادي المريخ لكونه اصبح يعتمد على أمواله فقط في إدارة نادي المريخ بدليل انك تدافع عن الوالي لكونه هو من يدفع أكثر 
اصبحت الحلول التي تواجه الفريق تحل فقط بواسطة اموال الوالي بعيداً عن المؤسسية 
سياسة الوالي في إدارة المؤسسات الإقتصادية ناجحة ولكنها فاشلة في إدارة الكرة 
اموال الوالي هي جعلت الفرق الأخرى تسأسد علينا 
*

----------

